

Show HN: scorethings - a website for scoring things - manuisfunny
http://www.scorethings.com/

======
jetpm
I think we should score pancakes:
[http://www.scorethings.com/scores/new?thingId=Q44541](http://www.scorethings.com/scores/new?thingId=Q44541)

~~~
manuisfunny
It's about 6 AM on a Friday. I just spent the week writing boring
documentation, and I'm taking the day off to watch some movies.

Yeah, pancakes are pretty valuable right about now:
[http://www.scorethings.com/scores/51246719](http://www.scorethings.com/scores/51246719)

------
MegaLeon
You were going to lose me when you scored the Blues Brothers 7. But then I
kept watching and you changed it to 9. Good man.

~~~
manuisfunny
Yeah, I was tempted to say 10. It's one of the funniest movies ever.

I wanted the potential user to see that 10's should not be given lightly. I
was trying, as much as possible, to get all users on the same "scoring" page.
answering: "What's the minimum points a thing would need to score to qualify
as 'Good'?" That way, the scores mean something. Maybe they can be compared.

Plus, lot of features in scorethings were inspired by this xkcd joke about
star ratings: [https://xkcd.com/1098](https://xkcd.com/1098).

